

Best cheap office chair for startups? - NextNetNow

chairs are important, but expensive. aerons are obvious but too much for a bootstrappin' startup. recommendations?
======
mattmaroon
Used Aerons on craigslist are the way to go. I'm of the opinion that when
you're spending crazy hours in a chair, it's not something you want to skimp
on. The extra productivity caused by the difference in comfort level will more
than pay for the chair.

Get cheap-ass desks from Ikea or something.

------
RobGR
I have experimented with those kneeling things that have no back, and to my
surprise they seem to work ok. I find it best to swap back and forth between
on those and a normal chair.

In general, I find hard straight chairs better than the more common padded
office style. I think the periodic shifting and squirming you do keeps your
back from setting up in a bad way. Wooden kitchen chairs are cheap to come by
if you don't care about matching them, but one disadvantage is that they don't
slide around as well.

I am currently using a wooden rocking chair for all my office chair needs.
It's easier to slide around (I glued felt strips to the rockers). If I were
setting up a new office now, I would get only rocking chairs.

------
kqr2
The Russell Executive Mesh Chair @ Office Depot for $230 received a good
review on cooltools as a inexpensive alternative to the Aeron:

<http://www.kk.org/cooltools/archives/000891.php>

I would take a trip to Office Depot and Staples to see if you can find
anything comfortable that meets your needs.

------
icey
What's your budget? How many people are you buying chairs for?

If you're buying chairs for 10 people or less, give everyone a chair budget
and then take a field trip to your local office furniture supply. Sometimes
giving your employees those kinds of choices tells them that you are
interested in their well being more than a 900 dollar chair does.

~~~
mattmaroon
Umm, what? I'll take an Aeron over "here's $200, go to Staples" any day.

------
watmough
plenty of people going out of business right now. you may be able to pick up
some used aerons.

~~~
SwellJoe
There's always a strong aftermarket for Aeron chairs. Which means they're
always available used, and always more expensive that you'd like. But, ~$700
is better than new prices, and an Aeron is a solid choice. There are only a
few chairs in the same league and none that are significantly cheaper or as
universally available.

------
imawesty
Optima are okay...

